# please help me id this anemone



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi all,

I got this yesterday from Bali. So, coming from Indo- Pacific ocean.

Foot is tan color and I dont see any verrucae. tentacles are short and somewhat bubbled. big oral disk.... color is mauve/purple with bright very light green tips. 
Size is about 8 inches diameter.
Please dont mind the gut spilling, she's under recovery in the frag tank


----------



## devin98 (Jan 29, 2012)

not an anemone but an elegance coral.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

not knowledgeable enough to answer, but it could be Sebae Anemone

https://www.google.ca/search?q=Malu...mLMOzyATOmYGQDg&ved=0CDUQsAQ&biw=1440&bih=754

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi there, no offence but I dont know if you read my name. If I dont know the difference between an anemone and an elegance.... well. Is an anemone. I know the pic is not very clear because is folded. Also, I believe I mention a foot, a foot, not a skeleton, which elegance corals have. Is an anemone. 

Greg, I contemplated a Sebae but they dont come in these color....

So far, is either a sebae or a big bubble quadricolor, anyway, it started to melt, now she has crawled under a LR completely. either she will die in there and melt completely, or may be she comes back.... is a shame, it was alright when i got it, doenst like the tank parameters i guess.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

we should wait for Taipan 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

sig said:


> we should wait for Taipan


i was hoping he would show up.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

My 2 Cents (for what it's worth) - My initial instinct is that it looks like a deflated Ritteri; however you had stated that there is no noticable pattern underneath. The yellow/gold tips are similar to that of a Ritteri (Magnificent)

2nd instinct is that it may be a "Purple" Sebae - perform an internet engine search and look at the images.

3rd instinct is that it is some form Long Tentacle Anemone (deflated)

I hope it bounces back and some additional pictures can be taken. Good luck.

Also....perhaps member "Vaporize" may be able to chime in.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Ritteri / magnificent , no doubt 

Very very hard to keep species, require SPS type conditions 

But most clownfish LOVE it


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

well. I got another typical Ritteri in the same shipment. Green tentacles, red foot and verrucae.

But this one not only the color was odd for a Ritteri, but the foot is also tan colour. I also dont know why the other green Riteri is doing great as I type, while this one is melting. She has gotten in a cave in the LR, but I can still see from the side that one of her sides is good with inflated tentacles... she might survive. I hope she comes back or at least part of it so I can take more pics and we can figure it out. I contemplated the idea that is a big quadricolor. It certainly melts and feels like it. The tentacles were pretty inflated when she was in better condition. i will post pics of the other ones I got in the shipment. So far this is the one that is not doing good...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I was talking to a shop owner about BTA's and they were telling me that they typically will lose about 80% of them from the time they take them out of the ocean to when they are ready to sell at the LFS. Buying anems from the wild is a huge strain on the ocean and unfortunately alot of people are still doing it but it seems there is a strong push towards tank raised now since there is a lot more color and such with tank raised.

Hope your anems make it!!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey Dave, actually...

This shipment came from reef boutique. I got a bunch of nems and we are trying to captive breed them in my tank so he doesnt have to order that many from the ocean. So this is all for the good. Though Ritteri's are not very well know to split...they got me a whole bunch of bubble tips too...

i am almost convinced is a Ritteri.

it looks like this- but is more purplish...

here's the magnifica that looks like mine


----------



## ana_oliveira1980 (Jun 20, 2014)

Beautiful 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

